# Bachmann k-27 on 7' diameter ???



## tcwave (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, 

Does anyone know if the Bachmann K-27 will be able to handle a 7' diameter turn? I know they recommend 8' as the minimum. I know it may look funny, but I want to know if it will work? 

Thanks, 

TC


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides having quite a bit of overhang it should negotiate 7' diameter just fine. Take it slow. 

John


----------

